# Villa Sharing in Abu Dhabi



## DmE (May 29, 2008)

I've read that you are not allowed to sub-let villas/apartments in AD. Does anyone know if you are allowed to rent a villa if the landlord knows from the outset that there will be 3 of you sharing a 4-bed villa?

Myself and 2 other guys are thinking of renting a villa. Any suggestions of areas would be appreciated. Al Raha Gardens sounds nice - are there any others you'd reccommend? Looking for a 4-bed, would love a pool but not that important. Got about 300,000AED per annum to spend.

How far is Al Raha from the city centre?


----------

